# Taissa Farmiga - The Bling Ring - Thong Slip Screencap



## S0MEDAY (2 Apr. 2015)

Gesucht sind am besten hd screencaps aus dem Film bei Minute 56 wobei sie durch das Fenster ins Haus steigt. 

Ich hoffe jemand hat zufällig was davon oder kann sich die Mühe machen, danke


----------

